
Apple Requires Retina Screenshots From iOS Devs - username3
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2012/02/07/apple-requires-iphone-developers-to-submit-retina-screenshots-may-herald-end-of-3gs-era/
======
tosseraccount
The resolution is finally getting good. I just wish they could make a fold-
out, large real estate screen so I could get real work done.

